# Which would you Choose? [Witchery Bag edition]



## pinksugar (Dec 2, 2008)

my friend and I were window shopping the sales together when we spied some really good deals on witchery bags.
My mum thinks I should get one for christmas, but I can't decide which one to choose! We're going tomorrow morning to have a look! here are the options:





Witchery Ginger Tote 
OR




Witchery Hazel East West bag
And here are my concerns - pros, cons, etc:
I currently own the Nicki bag but in black:




Now, I don't want to get something TOO similar to what I already own.
Other issues:
Ginger bag is VERY soft leather - might stretch? mark more easily?
Hazel bag has two main sections, one has a zip, the other, which is the larger, is just a press-stud. It has the space for phone, wallet, etc. I'm going to be travelling overseas with this bag, and I'm concerned that it would be fairly easy to slip your hand inside and get my stuff out - which realistically, could happen just as easily in australia - another mark against the hazel bag.
What do you guys think?
all pictures courtesy of: Women's Fashion Tops Dresses Shoes Accessories Online Shopping | Witchery
BTW to my Aussie ladies, if you sign up online, you get a 20% off voucher, which can be redeemed against full price OR sale items! so if you've been looking at anything instore lately, it's worth it to sign up on the website.


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd get both!! Lol. The Hazel bag because its cuttier and the. Ginger bag for going over seas!! Yeah!!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the second one.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the second one is more stylish (even though they're both pretty), but the first one might be more useful (hold more things). I guess it depends on if you're wanting to go more for style or utility. lol!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 2, 2008)

I much prefer the second one. I really don't like long bags as I do longer width bags.


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 2, 2008)

Definitely the second.


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 2, 2008)

Idk it's too hard to choose. LOL. Probably the 2nd, I would pick the 1st but I don't like how it's tall.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the 2nd one the best


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I actually like the Ginger bag a lot more.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 2, 2008)

It was hard to choose cause i'd choose both but, i picked the first one! i like them


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cute bags Rosie! Ooohh how I love Witchery! I quite like the first one!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the first one more.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the east west bag the best


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2008)

tee hee, I ended up getting the second one! not sure if it has as much space, (and it was slightly more expensive) but at least I don't have to worry about pick-pockets or anything. It has a zip.

I really loved the other bag too, but my mum and I agreed that having that extra thing to stress about wasn't worth it



(I bought a top too! On sale! with 20% off!)


----------

